

Rich Get Richer Effect Observed in BitCoin Digital Currency Network - werckerwouter
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518541/rich-get-richer-effect-observed-in-bitcoin-digital-currency-network/

======
erikig
Interesting article but the fact that the transactions are logged and can be
tracked flies in the face of everything I understood about the anonymity of
bitcoin.

